# Cinque Terre - Italy



## CMK (1 Mar 2010)

we are thinking of going here for a week in June.  We wont be hiring a car but getting our own way from Pisa airport.  Just interested to know has anyone been here and how easy is it to get to from Pisa.  Which of the five villages is the best to base yourself from?  Any ideas or suggestions would be most welcome - thanks


----------



## tiger (1 Mar 2010)

Was on no frontiers last night (Sun), in case you missed it:
http://www.rte.ie/player/#v=1067590


----------



## John1957 (2 Mar 2010)

Not been to this part of italy but when on holiday in itay in the past transport was easy, cheap ad efficient, not like here!  We used busses and trains mostly! Enjoy


----------



## jaykayphd (2 Mar 2010)

I spent 5 days or so there last year as part of a 12 day hol to Italy. Spent first week in a small town that was in between FLorence, Sienna, Pisa. Then travelled to Cinque Terre. We did all our travelling by train. Its really easy to use, efficient and on time. We got collected by our first hotel from Pisa airport, but got the train back from Cinque terre to Pisa airport, so I would recommend the train. The station is beside the airport.

In cinque terre we stayed 3 night in Monterosso which I think is the biggest of the towns with the only sandy beach and 2 nights in Riomaggiore.

Stayed in this place which was great.... [broken link removed] in Monterosso.

We weren't into the whole hiking thing so just did the smallest 30 min walk to the next town over from Monterosso, but it was extremely hot when we went in May so it will be roasting in June. We visited the other villages by the train or by boat to see the coastline.


----------



## WaterWater (2 Mar 2010)

Timewise, how long is the train journey between Pisa airport and Monterosso and is the train station in Monterosso close to the town centre?


----------



## jaykayphd (2 Mar 2010)

The train was roughly an hour and a half. Although you have to change trains along the way so extra time would be needed just in case of delays.
The Monterosso train station is on the newer side of town.  The old side was a 5-10 min walk away.


----------



## WaterWater (2 Mar 2010)

Thanks for that. I had a look at the link you provided for accommodation. The prices seemed expensive. Did you see any other accommodation that looked good but maybe priced a liitle cheaper?


----------



## jaykayphd (2 Mar 2010)

Yeah the prices were a little pricey alright, but we had got great deals in the other hotels we had booked so decided to splash out a little on this one and the average of our accomodation worked out well.

We had originally tried to book a hotel that was high up on trip advisor but they were booked out so they recommended the B&B.  

So I wouldn't have any other recommendations Im afriad.


----------



## europhile (2 Mar 2010)

June is a mad time to visit the Cinque Terre.  The place will be stuffed to the rafters with tourists.   I'd go for somewhere more off the beaten track and visit the Cinque Terre off season.


----------



## khairabar (3 Mar 2010)

Did the Cinque Terre four or five years ago - quite idyllic, something of a self-contained miniature world, the coastline scenery is memorable and the 5 towns are linked by a beautiful nature trekking path.  You can walk between any two towns or all of them, but you'd need a few hours between each two towns.  It is a a hill walk however, and too hot for comfort even in September when I was there. I remember, dripping in sweat and with no more clothes to jettison, wishing I had left it to October.  The good thing is that all the towns are on the railway, a few minutes apart, so you can walk, or maybe sail, from to another, then board the train at the next station.

I stayed in a town called La Spezia, outside the Cinque Terre - an ordinary town with hotels, restaurants, etc. as you would expect, where accommodation and food was not dear, and (I think) about 20 mins (?) by train to the Cinque Terre towns.

kb


----------



## WaterWater (4 Mar 2010)

La Spezia might seem like a good base then?  Also with the opportunity to head inland on the local train if you got tired of the Cinque Terre?


----------



## Milly (4 Mar 2010)

Sounds like October would be a good time to go if you want to hike - are restaurants etc still in full swing then? Or April/May? Only heard of Cinque Terre recently and would love to go.


----------



## Firefly (4 Mar 2010)

We stayed in Vernazza and it was gorgeous. There's a restaurant at the end of the pier with a balcony out over the water. Sun sets in front of you. Pizzas were about 12 euro too if memory serves. Took the train from Pisa and it was ontime and very confortable. Make sure you check out upgrading to 1st / premier class. Think it's only an extra couple of quid but aircon etc.


----------



## airgead07 (27 Aug 2010)

anyone been to Cinque Terre in winter time?


----------



## Odea (7 Nov 2010)

Is it true that they have introduced a charge to walk along the coast and also introduced a ban on bringing plastic water bottles along the walks?
Any updates on the area?


----------

